# Info needed....



## Dogglebot (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi All,

My first post on here! Please be kind 
So, my husband and I have made the decision to move abroad and HK is one of our possible destinations. My husband would gain a teaching role in an international school, but I potentially could be on a sabbatical from work and so can't technically work whilst over in HK. I have a number of questions I would love if you can answer:
1. Is there any volunteering or other roles to do over in HK. Although I won't be working, I don't want to do nothing at all! 
2. What is the cost of living? (accommodation and utilities paid for by the school).
3. What's the social scene like in HK?
4. What's the maternity and paternity pay/leave like?
5. Is the teaching stressful in HK?

As there's no Vietnam forum, does anyone know the answers to the above questions for Hanoi?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dogglebot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post on here! Please be kind
> So, my husband and I have made the decision to move abroad and HK is one of our possible destinations. My husband would gain a teaching role in an international school, but I potentially could be on a sabbatical from work and so can't technically work whilst over in HK. I have a number of questions I would love if you can answer:
> ...


Re Q4 see link below - 

Labour Department - Frequently Asked Questions

In Hong Kong, unlike the UK, wages are paid gross. The taxman will get their share afterwards, so don't spend your wages all at once!

Most workers need to contribute a percentage of their wages to the Mandatory Provident Fund (MPF), which is like a private pension scheme in the UK. 
See link below for details - 

Contributions 

It may be wise to visit your local HSBC bank now to see whether they can open a Hong Kong bank account for you before your arrival in Hong Kong. HSBC has one of the largest branch network in Hong Kong.


----------



## Dogglebot (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the important info!


----------



## ethk (Jun 14, 2015)

Myself is a secondary school, yes teaching in HK is quite stressful, but you will get to accomodate it. Maybe in an International school will be better because you will get expat teachers support.
Recently, my mum has a village house in Shatin looking for some reliable tenants, expat teachers are preferred. Village houses in HK are relatively spacious and better in price to rent. My mum's has 3 bedrooms, 650sq.ft., with green surroundings. If interested, e-mail me:[email protected]
This is agent fee free. Price negotiable.


----------



## UltraM (Jun 25, 2015)

I think that in HK, people on dependent visa can work. Please check with HK Immigration.


----------

